# how you determined your fursona



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

well i was wondering how you have determined your fursona's.
for me i had a dream around six years old that was about a tiger that stood like a human and now im just curios the way you have went about finding your fursona


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Y'know, I have no idea. I suppose it started when I was reading Northern Lights (Philip Pullman, READ IT, IT'S A GREAT BOOK) and I was discussing with my family what animal would be my daemon (like a kind of spiritual disembodied, yet physical part of your soul) and everyone unanimously agreed that I would be a fox (I'm cunning, sly, I backstab, cheat, I'm a loner and fiercely territorial etc.)

...aaaand, it kind of stuck. I can see no reason to change as it fits me well. There is without doubt another creature which fits me better, but I've been a fox for over a decade and I'm not gonna goddamned change now!

[EDIT:] Don't forget foxes are sex gods! >;]

Oh hey, whaddayaknow? We both are new to FA! Look at our join dates! SNAP!


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Y'know, I have no idea. I suppose it started when I was reading Northern Lights (Philip Pullman, READ IT, IT'S A GREAT BOOK) and I was discussing with my family what animal would be my daemon (like a kind of spiritual disembodied, yet physical part of your soul) and everyone unanimously agreed that I would be a fox (I'm cunning, sly, I backstab, cheat, I'm a loner and fiercely territorial etc.)
> 
> ...aaaand, it kind of stuck. I can see no reason to change as it fits me well. There is without doubt another creature which fits me better, but I've been a fox for over a decade and I'm not gonna goddamned change now!



thats awesome (i shall try and read northern lights in the next few days) thanx for sharing ;3


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 15, 2010)

Out of rage and laziness and outrageous decision without farther process.

Why rough-legged hawk? One photo from a bird encyclopedia.

Why buzzard? Eagles are to strong for me, falcons are to speedy, harrier has nothing to do with me, ospreys are to aquatic, hawks, that's better.

Why birds of prey? I just have deep attraction on them.

Why birds? It starts with a movie call The Emperor's Journey. I like penguins but have no means in being one. That started my love with birds.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

When I first joined FA (which was for that matter a couple of days ago) I was surprised (note: not disappointed or annoyed) to see a lot of foxes. I suppose to imagine yourself to be a fox is to bundle up a description of yourself as everything that people normally see as being... fit to be a good partner. To be a survivor etc. (sorry of talking so Darwinian, but I AM a scientist.)

It's really not surprising at all in my eyes. And it makes me feel a bit guilty that I should subconsiously imagine myself to be so much more then I probably am....

[P.S. Check yer FA PMs, zakova!]


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Out of rage and laziness and outrageous decision without farther process.
> 
> Why rough-legged hawk? One photo from a bird encyclopedia.
> 
> ...



and birds are bad ass i kinda think birds are awesome ;3 their speed and wings makes me feel free


----------



## Rifter (Apr 15, 2010)

Nothing else felt quite right.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Apr 15, 2010)

Mine came to me in a dream...no joke.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 15, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=68652
/thread


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> and birds are bad ass i kinda think birds are awesome ;3 their speed and wings makes me feel free



:grin: Flying though canals and mountains, soaring up high in the sky, without any boundaries... that's a gift towards every feathered birds on earth... It's beautiful.


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Mine came to me in a dream...no joke.



same here (lol im not alone)


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Ospreys are sexy.....

A Haiku:

Ospreys are teh sex:
Streamlined beak and bluish wings.
Small cloaca though.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Ospreys are sexy.....
> 
> A Haiku:
> 
> ...



OK that answers why i've complex in ospreys and was once an osprey.

They are cute.

Especially when they're wet... plunged into the water and struggle to get out of it. And that cute innocent eyes are mesmerizing...


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh god yes - WET OSPREYS!!! 

*starts humping someone's leg*

Uh.... nevermind.

P.S:
Hey guys, read my Interesting Fact of the Day:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3710554/


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Oh god yes - WET OSPREYS!!!
> 
> *starts humping someone's leg*
> 
> ...



This reminds me the Chemistry WS I'm doing right now.


And when the osprey manage to get into air, it shivers itself, shaking the head, tremble its belly, quiver its tails and cloaca, and water drops flung away from the bird's feathers.

and it shrill: pyew! pyew! pyew!
Or what can it be saying?


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 15, 2010)

The spyro games even though I dont own any :|


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> And when the osprey manage to get into air, it shivers itself, shaking the head, tremble its belly, quiver its tails and cloaca, and water drops flung away from the bird's feathers.
> 
> and it shrill: pyew! pyew! pyew!
> Or what can it be saying?


 
Okay, oh god, that is far too hot then is good for me! :]

Yiff! Yiff! Yiff!


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 15, 2010)

It perches on a spot, lowers its head and feed on the fish, then slowly lift its wet, sexy head and gaze at you with the moisten charming eagle eyes.

Then it tilts it head at an angle curiously, with it's beak bashfully open,
_Pyew?_​


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh christ, stop this. This is far too sexy. 

We're gonna need to stamp a 'Mature' sticker on this thread before too long! 

>;]


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 15, 2010)

I should make a story on this.
>:--)


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

That is a most excellent idea. Please do PM me with a link to it if you do!


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 15, 2010)

SIGH.

Why do you do this, Den-izens?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Exunod said:


> SIGH.


 
Now, now. What is there to sigh about my dear bug?


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Now, now. What is there to sigh about my dear bug?



You know damn well what I'm sighing at >8C


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Unfortunatly that wasn't a very helpful reply. 

I might be a little more concerned with the subject of your annoyed exhalation if you were to TELL ME WHAT IT IS.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

Not sure. When I first encountered furries (playing SL,) I used a weird, nondescript wolf-ish thing. 

Wasn't until I started foruming that I came up with a skunk...

Still not sure why skunk came to mind at the time, but I like it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

"should I make one? Seems kinda pointless...

Nah I'd rather beat my face in with a hammer."


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Not sure. When I first encountered furries (playing SL,) I used a weird, nondescript wolf-ish thing.
> 
> Wasn't until I started foruming that I came up with a skunk...
> 
> Still not sure why skunk came to mind at the time, but I like it.


 
still, i have yet to see a skunk that isn't cute :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> still, i have yet to see a skunk that isn't cute :3


Your FA page says you like heavy metal.

List some bands.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 15, 2010)

I dont have a fursona, but when people ask me what "species" I am, the best way to describe me is  Panwere.

Meaning, a were that is able to shift into any animal that it comes in contact with (aka: getting bit or scratched, its a very close cousin of werewolves, wereleopards, etc).

Reason? 
Wolves have a strong family order. My family comes first in my life before all things. Sometimes, in the wild in a pack of wolves, this is the case.

Leopards, Jaguars, and Tigers, even though they are solitary animals, are big, strong and very beautiful, even when theyre being fierce protecting a kill or their young. I like to think myself in terms of beauty like that, as in, I may not be the "hottest thing out there" (hell ive had three kids, i do not fit into my high school clothing anymore), but dammit, I feel beautiful the way I am.
Plus, I know that those big cats would rather spend their lives alone, and I value my "me" time.

A Horse because I have a spirit guide for one. Just google Native American Mythology or something like that and you'll get it. 
My dad raised myself and my siblings in the scheme of this kind of stuff, alongside of "these are all the religions of the world, pick yours or combine them".. etc.. so, I have a horse for a spirit guide and thats why.


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your FA page says you like heavy metal.
> 
> List some bands.


 
system of a down
pantera
him
kamelot
bury your dead
girugamesh
etc...


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> I dont have a fursona, but when people ask me what "species" I am, the best way to describe me is Panwere.
> 
> Meaning, a were that is able to shift into any animal that it comes in contact with (aka: getting bit or scratched, its a very close cousin of werewolves, wereleopards, etc).
> 
> ...


 
thats awesome because you are unique as every animal and carry alot of their traits ;3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> system of a down
> pantera
> him
> kamelot
> ...


The only good one on that list is Pantera.


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The only good one on that list is Pantera.


 
eh. well its up to what has happened in your life, all of those bands help me express myself


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> eh. well its up to what has happened in your life, all of those bands help me express myself


It's not a matter of expression, it's a matter of listening to good music.


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not a matter of expression, it's a matter of listening to good music.


 
lol yea pantera is pretty good or have you not heard all of these


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> lol yea pantera is pretty good or have you not heard all of these


I listen to good music like Judas Priest and Iron Maiden.


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I listen to good music like Judas Priest and Iron Maiden.


 
they are awesome as well


----------



## Jesie (Apr 15, 2010)

ZOMAHGAWD I PICKED A FOX BECAUSE I'M SO YIFFY!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Jesie said:


> ZOMAHGAWD I PICKED A FOX BECAUSE I'M SO YIFFY!


ZOMG ME TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

yiff is sometimes good O/////O


----------



## Jesie (Apr 15, 2010)

YOU SIR ARE WRONG.

B&


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> yiff is sometimes good O/////O


WANNA YIFF!!!!!!???


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WANNA YIFF!!!!!!???


 
lol depends


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> lol depends


On what


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> On what


 
lol we are a bit apart here


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> lol we are a bit apart here


do you wanna yiff or not


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> do you wanna yiff or not


 
sorry but nu


----------



## Jesie (Apr 15, 2010)

The fact he's talking a troll SURIUSLY is humoring me greatly.


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Jesie said:


> The fact he's talking a troll SURIUSLY is humoring me greatly.


 
nu>.> trolls=bad no trolls are good


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> nu>.> trolls=bad no trolls are good


Am I good?


----------



## Jesie (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh yes, Yes you are.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Oh yes, Yes you are.


YAY!


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YAY!


 

rftedsryigfjcfgewq k?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> rftedsryigfjcfgewq k?


Let's yiff now.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 15, 2010)

Similiar thread here - http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=68652

Another silly thread in the den. Failure.

I didn't choose anything, I don't have any fursona. Yes characters, no fursonas.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's yiff now.


 
icu


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> icu


Is that a yes it better be a yes.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 15, 2010)

Well since no one else will say it I will.


OP IS SOFA KING WE TOD DID.


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is that a yes it better be a yes.


 
tee idk for now lol or


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> tee idk for now lol or


lets yiff now


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lets yiff now


 no can do i cant open doors lol


----------



## Jesie (Apr 15, 2010)

SOOOOOOOFAKINGWETODDID


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> no can do i cant open doors lol


no lets yiff now


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> no lets yiff now


 
i need help opening the door


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> i need help opening the door


What door? The door to your asshole?


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What door? The door to your asshole?


 
nu lol the door your closest too


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> nu lol the door your closest too


But I'm not in the closet.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> nu>.> trolls=bad no trolls are good


But they bring so much laughter and happiness into the hearts of millions!


----------



## Lewi (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> well i was wondering how you have determined your fursona's.
> for me i had a dream around six years old that was about a tiger that stood like a human and now im just curios the way you have went about finding your fursona


 Because I like how anthro wolves look. That is all.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler your cheating on me? ;_;


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Heckler your cheating on me? ;_;


We never had anything to begin with!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We never had anything to begin with!


But what about the kids?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> But what about the kids?


Guy + guy does not = kids! They arn't mine!


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Heckler your cheating on me? ;_;



wai harro there


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> well i was wondering how you have determined your fursona's.
> for me i had a dream around six years old that was about a tiger that stood like a human and now im just curios the way you have went about finding your fursona



another repeated fricken question. Try again.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 15, 2010)

No! For the love of god don't give it mindless repeat post fuel!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Guy + guy does not = kids! They arn't mine!


Clum babies? :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

HAI GAIZE

HOW DOES I DETERMINED FURSONA?!!??!​


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

I dunno, maybeeee I should make a thread about it!>>!#!$


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

How terrifying you poor poor souls are. 

Even more so then David Cameron. 

B&

That is all.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> How terrifying you poor poor souls are.
> 
> Even more so then David Cameron.
> 
> ...



Cute avatar <3


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cute avatar <3


 
Thx, yours is quite sweet too.

[EDIT] Ok, he looks more horny actually.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Thx, yours is quite sweet too.
> 
> [EDIT] Ok, he looks more horny actually.



Why thank'e ^_^

Nice ninja edit. Yes, I'm the community whore, I'm supposed to be portrayed as horny xD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> HAI GAIZE
> 
> HOW DOES I DETERMINED FURSONA?!!??!​



Facedesk yourself about 25 times and type whatever comes to mind.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nice ninja edit. Yes, I'm the community whore, I'm supposed to be portrayed as horny xD


 
The um, official community whore? 

It's cos I is fox, right?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Facedesk yourself about 25 times and type whatever comes to mind.


 
Thankyou HAXX, you have saved us all from certain doom!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> The um, official community whore?
> 
> It's cos I is fox, right?



Not necessarily, not ALL foxes are whores...although I'm the whoriest of them all.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not necessarily, not ALL foxes are whores...although I'm the whoriest of them all.


 
And I the contrary my dear Watson.

OMFGWTFBBQHAXORSPEEDREPLIES!!!!111111


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> And I the contrary my dear Watson.
> 
> OMFGWTFBBQHAXORSPEEDREPLIES!!!!111111



Yessir, a whore's gotta be quick. Otherwise they don't get the job done to the best of their abilities *wink*.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yessir, a whore's gotta be quick. Otherwise they don't get the job done to the best of their abilities *wink*.


 
Uhh....

Yeah, but I'm not gonna hire a whore who gets it over and done with in a minute!

I WANT VALUE AND I WANT IT NOW!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Uhh....
> 
> Yeah, but I'm not gonna hire a whore who gets it over and done with in a minute!
> 
> I WANT VALUE AND I WANT IT NOW!!!



No I'm not talking about speed, I'm talking about being good...REAL GOOD xD
Don't wanna be late either, that just blows (lulz to yet more sexual references)


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Clum babies? :3



oi


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No I'm not talking about speed, I'm talking about being good...REAL GOOD xD


 
For once, I can't think of a single constructive thing to say at this point...
Whores aren't really my fortÃ©.

You know you just eliminated all subtlety from your sexual references by explicitly stating them to be so.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hehe, gotta leave the customer speechless when the job is done too. Damn, I'm too good at this 8)


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, gotta leave the customer speechless when the job is done too. Damn, I'm too good at this 8)


 
It gets old fast dude.

The blatant narcissism doesn't do much to sell you either.

Awch, I'm not being very nice here! Would you like a slice of cake?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh it's fine, I get trolled daily xD

I-is it chocolate O_O


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh look, another one of these threads again.

What happened to using the "Search" function?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh look, another one of these threads again.
> 
> What happened to using the "Search" function?


Furs cant do searches Zeke  you forgot that?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Furs cant do searches Zeke  you forgot that?



Oh yes. I forgot that chronic masturbation prevents them from doing such a logical thing. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh yes. I forgot that chronic masturbation prevents them from doing such a logical thing. :V



Hey! Are you saying I'm illogical as I pawz off alot!?!!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey! Are you saying I'm illogical as I pawz off alot!?!!



Yes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yes.



Fair enough, just making sure that's what you were trying to get across


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fair enough, just making sure that's what you were trying to get across



Start using the search function.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Start using the search function.



I'll have you know I can count the number of threads I've made on one paw thank you very much. I don't NEED to use the search function <.<


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll have you know I can count the number of threads I've made on one paw thank you very much. I don't NEED to use the search function <.<


 
TouchÃ©.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

It pisses me off soooo fucking much when furries use shit like "paw" instead of hand.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> well i was wondering how you have determined your fursona's.
> for me i had a dream around six years old that was about a tiger that stood like a human and now *im just curios the way you have went about finding your fursona*



Didn't find... built from scratch.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It pisses me off soooo fucking much when furries use shit like "paw" instead of hand.



Pisses me off more when people try to defend it, pointing out people have referred to hands as "paws" before whilst not being furry.  Because they _know_ what the person meant, but still 'correct' others on the matter.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It pisses me off soooo fucking much when furries use shit like "paw" instead of hand.


 
Take a chill pill. We're just having fun.

Who are you to deny us that, douche?

Besides, why are you even here if you detest us so much?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Pisses me off more when people try to defend it, pointing out people have referred to hands as "paws" before whilst not being furry.  Because they _know_ what the person meant, but still 'correct' others on the matter.



Yeah, that pisses me off too, but I find the fact that people use shitty furry "slang" like that in the first place to be worse.



RedFoxTwo said:


> Take a chill pill. We're just having fun.
> 
> Who are you to deny us that, douche?
> 
> Besides, why are you even here if you detest us so much?


Get out.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Get out.


 
Uh huh?

Come back later when you have a better come-back.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Uh huh?
> 
> Come back later when you have a better come-back.


Dear April Joiner

get out


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'ma paw off while typing with my PAWS, bawwing about how bad my hind-paws hurt from scampering everywhere yiffing all over the place. Good god, if that doesn't make HK rage quit, I don't know what will.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, that pisses me off too, but I find the fact that people use shitty furry "slang" like that in the first place to be worse.
> 
> 
> Get out.



Murr'be the slang is required for mental damaged people.

:3


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Dear April Joiner
> 
> get out


 
Aww, tut-tut. 

You should all be nicer to other people. It gets you somewhere.


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Didn't find... built from scratch.



yep :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Aww, tut-tut.
> 
> You should all be nicer to other people. It gets you somewhere.


Hey.

You.


Get out.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey.
> 
> You.
> 
> ...


 
Mhmm Honey bee...

You just keep right on at it and I'll sit here and watch.


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Aww, tut-tut.
> 
> You should all be nicer to other people. It gets you somewhere.




eh. better to brush their remarks ;3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Mhmm Honey bee...
> 
> You just keep right on at it and I'll sit here and watch.


Go to a furry forum if you wanna get sucked off for being butthurt, this isn't one of them.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Aww, tut-tut.
> 
> You should all be nicer to other people. It gets you somewhere.


same thing happens to nice folks
being nice gets ya nowhere also

now April Joiner

get out


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

You guys are mean >.>


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

As much as I'd love to stay and wait until you people work yourselves into a ragequit, I have more pressing matters to attend to.

Cheerio!


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey look. Furry slang. GTFO. >:V
only Scotty can use that shit.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Holy shit, it's been like 18 hours since I went to bed, and there are already this many new bad threads.

Fuuuuuuuck.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey, retards, cut your shit.

Thanks.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Hey, retards, cut your shit.
> 
> Thanks.


we cant D=


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

is anyone sticking to the topic at hand >.>


----------



## Ratte (Apr 15, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> we cant D=



Try harder.

Back on topic.

I determined my fursona through childhood.  I've made ratteghuns since I could remember.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> is anyone sticking to the topic at hand >.>



Why should we? It was a shitty topic to begin with.


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Try harder.
> 
> Back on topic.
> 
> I determined my fursona through childhood.  I've made ratteghuns since I could remember.




thats awesome  mine was through a dream


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Try harder.
> 
> Back on topic.
> 
> I determined my fursona through childhood.  I've made ratteghuns since I could remember.


how about no >[

OT: Random


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

Do not have one as of now.

I've been doodling this Eastern dragon though lately.


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Do not have one as of now.
> 
> I've been doodling this Eastern dragon though lately.




thats bad ass dragons are bad ass oh my friend is a white/blue (snow colored) dragon


----------



## Ratte (Apr 15, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> how about no >[
> 
> OT: Random



Do you _really_ want to fucking try me?

On topic: I have some alts too; a raccoon and a digimon.  Not sure how either of them came to be, though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Do you _really_ want to fucking try me?
> 
> On topic: I have some alts too; a raccoon and a digimon.  Not sure how either of them came to be, though.


havent I before =3 or only now you noticing


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> thats bad ass dragons are bad ass oh my friend is a white/blue (snow colored) dragon



You know punctuation is badass too.

I doodle it for the sake of doodling. Not to be badass. That's one of the _least_ badass things I do, Derp. :V

Still deciding on colors for him, but I suck at coloring. >:[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

I never really developed a fursona. So, I went with the next best childhood memory: Doom.


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Do you _really_ want to fucking try me?
> 
> On topic: I have some alts too; a raccoon and a digimon.  Not sure how either of them came to be, though.




i only have a tiger, i have had five dreams so far so he must be important so i cant let zakova go ;D


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 15, 2010)

Interesting how some here have gotten their avi selves from dreams.  If I'd gone that way, I'd probably be a rabbit... but then, I've dreamed of being a variety of critters both real and imaginary, and ended up finding an alien persona suited me best.


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Interesting how some here have gotten their avi selves from dreams.  If I'd gone that way, I'd probably be a rabbit... but then, I've dreamed of being a variety of critters both real and imaginary, and ended up finding an alien persona suited me best.




thats cool, never met an alien persona ;3 harro there


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm the coolest for not having an actual fursona


----------



## Attaman (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm the coolest for not having an actual fursona



Didn't you make a thread asking for creation advice?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Didn't you make a thread asking for creation advice?


No I made a thread to vote if I should make one or not.

Despite everyone saying yes, I still didn't :V


----------



## Attaman (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I made a thread to vote if I should make one or not.
> 
> Despite everyone saying yes, I still didn't :V



You didn't want to be a cum guzzler yiff toy cock sleeve flaming homosexual hornball fox?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You didn't want to be a cum guzzler yiff toy cock sleeve flaming homosexual hornball fox?


If I made one I would make it a cum guzzler yiff toy cock sleeve flaming  homosexual hornball fox, I just don't really see the point in making one.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Ugh, I feel compelled to make an on-topic post now.




Heckler & Koch said:


> If I made one I would make it a cum guzzler yiff toy cock sleeve flaming  homosexual hornball fox, I just don't really see the point in making one.



Pretty much this, just swap cum guzzler yiff toy cock sleeve flaming  homosexual hornball fox with a raven.

I think I have a little bit of a concept, but not enough for me to do anything with.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ugh, I feel compelled to make an on-topic post now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a "concept" too, I just have no reason to actually make one. I day dream about stupid shit a lot and I've thought of it before.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 15, 2010)

Short version: I just decided to make one for fun.
I chose fox because they're my favorite animal.


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Short version: I just decided to make one for fun.
> I chose fox because they're my favorite animal.






its all good


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> its all good


The rest just kinda fitted.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> thats cool, never met an alien persona ;3 harro there



We have one other member here who also has one, a kindred spirit, so to speak.


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> We have one other member here who also has one, a kindred spirit, so to speak.




oi thats awesome


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> oi thats awesome



Much more fun to create critters from scratch...


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Much more fun to create critters from scratch...



it is but unfortunately i cant let zakova go he is like my rage face lol


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 15, 2010)

"joe... woah... youre taking onn the form of a wolf."
"shut your damn mouth your trippin."

aaaaaand thats it.  its also happened multiple times.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> it is but unfortunately i cant let zakova go he is like my rage face lol



No need to let him go, just try your hand at something different, for fun.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Facedesk yourself about 25 times and type whatever comes to mind.



asdsfags

LOOKS LIKE IMMA FAG


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> asdsfags
> 
> LOOKS LIKE IMMA FAG



We already knew that. Try it again!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> We already knew that. Try it again!



y4t764tuihilfnrl.ipeondbbggoejkdihektoiueniokdoknutfgvlouurygvtfbhjdksghrieoguroe



all I see is "guro"


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> No need to let him go, just try your hand at something different, for fun.




i could try but i feel uncomfortable with it tho sorry :<


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> y4t764tuihilfnrl.ipeondbbggoejkdihektoiueniokdoknutfgvlouurygvtfbhjdksghrieoguroe
> 
> 
> 
> all I see is "guro"




I guess

you weren't...

*Puts shades on*

...headstrong enough.

YYEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I guess
> 
> you weren't...
> 
> ...



Oh god more of these.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh god more of these.



Hell yeah


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I guess
> 
> you weren't...
> 
> ...



I love you a little more now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I guess
> 
> you weren't...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

I guess

this topic was...

*Puts shades on*

...too heady for her.

YYEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I guess
> 
> this topic was...
> 
> ...



http://www.sanitaryum.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/CSI-Miami-2.jpg


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

Posting this again for the lulz

http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/8332/furrycsiwk6.png


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

I love that song.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> i could try but i feel uncomfortable with it tho sorry :<



Was just a suggestion... if you're uncomfortable with the idea, that's fine.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> *Posting *this again for the lulz
> 
> http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/8332/furrycsiwk6.png



Looks like we have a CSI yiff poster, Horatio.

Yes, it seems

that these "furs..."

*Puts shades on*

...have gone postal.

YYEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Was just a suggestion... if you're uncomfortable with the idea, that's fine.



thanx for the suggestion though  ;3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

I have that song stuck in my head now.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm a fox because nothing beats a fox in a box.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm a fox because nothing beats a fox in a box.


I'ma start posting eagle vs. fox pics again if you don't shut up.


----------



## BatRat (Apr 15, 2010)

Because I looove horses.
And pony play is hot XD


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm a fox because nothing beats a fox in a box.



Wrong, Two foxes in a box, Now nothing beats that.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I'ma start posting eagle vs. fox pics again if you don't shut up.



Those were awesome.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm a fox because nothing beats a fox in a box.



here's some cute pictures of foxes!

http://images.google.com/images?um=...g-s1g-sx4g-m2g-msx2&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&start=0


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Foxes are the best and anyone who disagrees is a commie bastard.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I'ma start posting eagle vs. fox pics again if you don't shut up.


I'd hate to see what you jimmy your johnson to.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> here's some cute pictures of foxes!
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?um=...g-s1g-sx4g-m2g-msx2&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&start=0



D'AWWWWW at the second one!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> here's some cute pictures of foxes!
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?um=...g-s1g-sx4g-m2g-msx2&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&start=0



I came.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'd hate to see what you jimmy your johnson to.



Not furry porn. 

Or anything with animals.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Not furry porn.
> 
> Or anything with animals.


Animal snuff.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Animal snuff.



Is there an anti-reading virus going around foxes today or something?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Is there an anti-reading virus going around foxes today or something?


Deny it all you want. You have quite an impressive collection.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Animal snuff.



I like animal snuff.

http://wolves.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/pinedale-deadwolves3.jpg


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like animal snuff.
> 
> http://wolves.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/pinedale-deadwolves3.jpg



Too bad there aren't real dragons out there, or we would have upset the 3 most common species by now.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Too bad there aren't real dragons out there, or we would have upset the 3 most common species by now.


I'm sure there is some lizard snuff out there. Anything in your archives?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm sure there is some lizard snuff out there. Anything in your archives?



http://thumb14.webshots.net/t/54/54/5/88/13/432558813MPOqeb_th.jpg


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm going to go right back outta this thread, I cried a tear at the pics of the poor lil' pups


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm going to go right back outta this thread, I cried a tear at the pics of the poor lil' pups


Aww. ): Try PMing Heckler & Koch. I think he has a crush on you. He'll make you feel better.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like animal snuff.
> 
> http://wolves.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/pinedale-deadwolves3.jpg



bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
are you makin a fursuit out of them?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Aww. ): Try PMing Heckler & Koch. I think he has a crush on you. He'll make you feel better.



...I'm already taken actually.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ...I'm already taken actually.


Oh. o.o


----------



## Seriman (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm going to go right back outta this thread, I cried a tear at the pics of the poor lil' pups


Yeah same here. :c



Scotty1700 said:


> ...I'm already taken actually.


orly?  Good for you! :3



*wishes he was*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Seriman said:


> orly?  Good for you! :3
> 
> 
> 
> *wishes he was*



Why thank you and don't worry, someone will find their way to you eventually :3


----------



## Seriman (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Why thank you and don't worry, someone will find their way to you eventually :3


Thanks.   I have to ask though... Guy or girl?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ...I'm already taken actually.



I am too.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Thanks.   I have to ask though... Guy or girl?



I-is that a rhetorical question >.>


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Thanks.   I have to ask though... Guy or girl?



Guy. He is the girl.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Guy. He is the girl.



fuck YOU Haxxorz >.>


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Guy. He is the girl.



ooh! guess mine! guess mine!

o wait-


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 15, 2010)

wait...wtf just happen heres?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty found out he is the woman of a relationship.

Carlo has a collection of dead foxes.

Seriman is interested in Scotty but knows he is taken.

@Zrcalo: Hm..girl?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> wait...wtf just happen heres?


Scotty happened.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Scotty found out he is the woman of a relationship.


That's a harsh discovery. ):


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Scotty happened.



Yeah, just cause I came apparently disorients everyone.....



lol, I came.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, just cause I came apparently disorients everyone.....
> 
> 
> 
> *lol, I came.*


wut?


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> wut?



Damn, are you really, really short or something?

'Cause these jokes keep going right over your head.

*ba-dum tshh*


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Scotty happened.


wait so he finally raped H&K?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> wait so he finally raped H&K?



...murr'be.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I-is that a rhetorical question >.>


I meant did you find a guy or a girl to go out with...



HAXX said:


> Seriman is interested in Scotty but knows he is taken.


Even if I was, he is in Pennsylvania, and I'd have more luck with my friend in Alabama, who is already crawling over me. 

I'm looking for someone within 25 miles, thanks.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> wait so he finally raped H&K?


I would never let him near me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would never let him near me.


you mean near your ass :V


----------



## Alstor (Apr 15, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you mean near your ass :V


 Or penis. Or nose. Or navel. Or any other opening in his body. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you mean near your ass :V


No never near me.

At all.


Ever.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No never near me.
> 
> At all.
> 
> ...


D: ::gives H&K some mace::


----------



## Morroke (Apr 16, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> wait so he finally raped H&K?



No the other option, ran this thread off the tracks and then raped the people inside.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, Scotty may actually have an outlet for all that pent-up yiff now? :3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 16, 2010)

Mine just keep evolving over time and still is.


----------



## zakova (Apr 18, 2010)

anyone else remember how they determined their fursona?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Morroke said:


> No the other option, ran this thread off the tracks and then raped the people inside.



lol, wow.



zakova said:


> anyone else remember how they determined their fursona?



i just went with what seemed logical. i simply chose something that fit me, and a wolf sort of fit the bill, so to speak.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 18, 2010)

zakova said:


> anyone else remember how they determined their fursona?



Well, it started on "furcadia" I think five years ago almost. I started with a non serious character I named "Randy hare" yes that joke was intended at the time. Then I got into some serious roleplays at a dream and I changed my characters name and species. I changed his name to suit the theme of the dream, and I just felt like using a cuter species so I changed his name to Randy Darkshade (I just like the name Randy for some reason) and his species to squirrel. I love squirrels hence why I settled for that species.

As I met players on furcadia and met friends on there I found out more and more about the fandom. One of the first things I found out about was "fursona's" And I realized I played Randy much like the real me, so I chose him as my fursona. He is what I see myself as in a world of anthro's. He is me, and the things I'd like to be.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Well, it started on "furcadia" I think five years ago almost. I started with a non serious character I named "Randy hare" yes that joke was intended at the time. Then I got into some serious roleplays at a dream and I changed my characters name and species. I changed his name to suit the theme of the dream, and I just felt like using a cuter species so I changed his name to Randy Darkshade (I just like the name Randy for some reason) and his species to squirrel. I love squirrels hence why I settled for that species.
> 
> As I met players on furcadia and met friends on there I found out more and more about the fandom. One of the first things I found out about was "fursona's" And I realized I played Randy much like the real me, so I chose him as my fursona. He is what I see myself as in a world of anthro's. He is me, and the things I'd like to be.



wow, 5 years? that's amazing.
hm, quiet a long and interesting story, too bad mine is fairly simple.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> wow, 5 years? that's amazing.
> hm, quiet a long and interesting story, too bad mine is fairly simple.



It was 2005 I started furcadia, played it for a year and a half before circumstances made me leave the internet for awhile. And now I just go on when I get bored.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It was 2005 I started furcadia, played it for a year and a half before circumstances made me leave the internet for awhile. And now I just go on when I get bored.



hm, that's interesting. so, when you say play, do you mean it is some type of game?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> hm, that's interesting. so, when you say play, do you mean it is some type of game?



Well, like SL, furcadia is intended to be a online multi player game, however many users just sit and chat with friends, just like SL. It is hard to find a decent RP which is why I rarely jump on furcadia now.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Well, like SL, furcadia is intended to be a online multi player game, however many users just sit and chat with friends, just like SL. It is hard to find a decent RP which is why I rarely jump on furcadia now.



hm, i know what you mean. it does seem quite annoying though.


----------



## Katarin (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh gods, I'm actually replying to the original question.
I chose ferret originally because I thought they were cool and my mom never let me have one as a pet when I was little. Then I researched them and realized that female ferrets, somewhat like myself, will literally die if they don't get laid. That cemented it.

So who said Foxes were the most whore-ish?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

I tried LSD.


----------



## Ames (Apr 19, 2010)

Katarin said:


> Oh gods, I'm actually replying to the original question.
> I chose ferret originally because I thought they were cool and my mom never let me have one as a pet when I was little. Then I researched them and realized that female ferrets, somewhat like myself, will literally die if they don't get laid. That cemented it.
> 
> So who said Foxes were the most whore-ish?



Woah that's kinda like blueballs.... except that blueballs isn't real


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Cats are cute, cats are mean.
They are weird, and I like them.
So I am a cat, because they're cats. Also I am cute.
I guess.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

pugs like food, pugs like to relax and lay around.
I like pugs. So therefore I am a pug.
And I have not used pug so much in a post.
PUGPUGPUG.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

IMMA JACKAL


----------



## Chrisda4 (Apr 19, 2010)

Long hours of research and deciding.

Ok maybe not hours but still


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 19, 2010)

Few years ago, had someone on MSN (Who was furry but I wasn't aware at the time)told me I looked like a Jackal but acted like a pup. And it sorta dwelled on me..


----------



## Singularity (Apr 19, 2010)

So, ignoring all the other stuff that happened in this thread...

I'm a coyote. And I went with it simply because a friend of a friend matter-of-factly stated, "I dub thee a 'yote". No kidding. I did wind up looking up symbolism and such of it later though, and it really does seem to fit me best. So that's what I've stuck with.

Simple, no?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

I dun got a fursona. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I dun got a fursona. :V



Be a skunk, like your av.


----------



## DJ_KFX (Apr 19, 2010)

It just sort of stuck that I was a fox. I actually picked red fox before I knew much about foxes (about 15 years ago?), but after I looked up more detailed info about their mannerisms and personalities, I found it fit me very well.
I'd like to think that I'm not completely stereotypical though, as far as the fox fursona goes. I'm not gay, I'm not a sex fiend, I don't *prefer* to be a loner (though I am most of the time).
But my fursona is basically me with ears and a tail. I used to RP on chat boards and such, but it felt like too much work to maintain a separate personality. Now I'm just me.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't have one and I'm too much of a lazy cunt to make one.


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I sat and thought of what one of my favorite animals was and came up with the Keaton from Zelda and changed that to a regular kitsune. And so my fursona was born.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Be a skunk, like your av.


eeeehhhhh, I may get around to making one eventually, I'm just too lazy. :V


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 19, 2010)

Because I was like, a "lone wolf" man, I kept to myself cause no one else understood me, understood my _pain_.

Then I lightened up, changed him a lot, and kept him as wolf for consistency.  Every so often I feel like scrapping him for a new one but I'm too lazy and nostalgic.


----------



## zakova (Apr 20, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Because I was like, a "lone wolf" man, I kept to myself cause no one else understood me, understood my _pain_.
> 
> Then I lightened up, changed him a lot, and kept him as wolf for consistency. Every so often I feel like scrapping him for a new one but I'm too lazy and nostalgic.


 
may i ask where in virginia are you?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

zakova said:


> may i ask where in virginia are you?


Charlottesville.  I should probably add that to my profile I guess.  Not like there's a whole lot of furs at UVA though


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 20, 2010)

Woah, woah wait a sec, foxes are all homosexual sex addicts?



DJ_KFX said:


> I'd like to think that I'm not completely stereotypical though, as far as the fox fursona goes. I'm not gay, I'm not a sex fiend.


 
Well, that fits me perfectly then!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

When I was 8 I started to draw animals that walked on two legs, and I had no idea it was anthro artwork.. but anyways when I was 9 my dad wanted a pug, and when he got it I was just in love with the breed and I started to draw them as super heros and gave them super hero names.. Then last year I got mindfucked and I found out about this fandom. Now I love it and I picked my favorite dog breed as my sona.
A pug. <3 and when I ever get a fursuit it will be cute.
And unique becuase I'm not a Newfagfox..


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've always had at least one cat as a pet, so I've grown up with a good bond to cats.
I'm also lazy, don't get on well with people I'm not familiar with, tend to do my own thing, am stubborn (ever tried to teach a cat tricks?), and enjoy playing games.
When I found out about anthro art and the fandom, it wouldn't have made sense to be anything other than a cat, and a friend drew my current fursona pic (I'm a rubbish artist right now) which I really like; it even resembles me somewhat (I have brown hair and generally dress in tones like black, grey, white).
I like cats. *purrs*


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Woah, woah wait a sec, foxes are all homosexual sex addicts?



Not me.

And to answer the question, I don't even know. I guess I've just always had an interest. Popularity wasn't a factor, as I wasn't at all aware of how many there were...


----------



## zakova (Apr 20, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Charlottesville.  I should probably add that to my profile I guess.  Not like there's a whole lot of furs at UVA though




oh i see. maybe ill see u someday :3 im in harrisonburg though :C


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

I have no fursona. Bow before my blandness :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 20, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> I have no fursona. Bow before my blandness :V



Kiss my feet and I may considering bowing down to you.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

A maned Werewolf.
Ph33r my RAEG.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

Mine too came from a few dreams with story lines... usually involving some conspiracy trying to kill me because i supposedly knew their secrets. But about three involved anthropomorphic characters and I got interested in the subject.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A maned Werewolf.
> Ph33r my RAEG.


I NEED MORE RAGE.

I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH RAGE.

I NEED MORE RAGE.


----------



## Tigeriss_Lord (Apr 20, 2010)

*shakes head* I dont bow or kiss anyones feet...Im my own free wolf and Im sorry guys but no one owns me yet... ^.^ and how I discovered my true furry side was from dreams I have had sense I was little of running on all fours and howling at the moon. Thats how i discovered my fur side ^.^


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I NEED MORE RAGE.
> 
> I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH RAGE.
> 
> I NEED MORE RAGE.








I can imagine your face looks something like this.


----------



## PaperRabbit (Apr 21, 2010)

In all honesty I don't remember precisely why I chose the rabbit. I know I chose a dwarf because I'm shorter than average, but besides that, I guess it was because I was amused with rabbits at the time. 

And having my aztec zodiac be the monkey and the rabbit, pretty much sealed it. I know my personality might not fit that of a rabbit as much anymore, but I just can't imagine my fursona as anything else now :3 .


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

pretty soon i think imna change to an akita(dog type)

i love akitas and i had one i used to wrestle with when i was a kid.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> I've always had at least one cat as a pet, so I've grown up with a good bond to cats.
> I'm also lazy, don't get on well with people I'm not familiar with, tend to do my own thing, am stubborn (ever tried to teach a cat tricks?), and enjoy playing games.
> When I found out about anthro art and the fandom, it wouldn't have made sense to be anything other than a cat, and a friend drew my current fursona pic (I'm a rubbish artist right now) which I really like; it even resembles me somewhat (I have brown hair and generally dress in tones like black, grey, white).
> I like cats. *purrs*



Hey, just noticed you signed up on the local ozzy forums, You've yet to say anything to us over there.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 22, 2010)

I got drunk and googled something I fistpounded.


----------



## Bando (Apr 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I got drunk and googled something I fistpounded.





> Species: å



wut.  :V


----------



## nanexis (Apr 22, 2010)

i went with folf original and it was between that or sergal both i liked and i went with folf because i couldn't choose so i went with both. i was 16 at the time and when the dust finally settled i was nothing like a folf  so i went to sergal. the basis of my choice was what i felt the char or creature was like as a personality and i tried to find one that fit my personality almost completely.


----------



## zakova (Apr 26, 2010)

Tigeriss_Lord said:


> *shakes head* I dont bow or kiss anyones feet...Im my own free wolf and Im sorry guys but no one owns me yet... ^.^ and how I discovered my true furry side was from dreams I have had sense I was little of running on all fours and howling at the moon. Thats how i discovered my fur side ^.^




indeed


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

its because i fit with it. 
im a wolf because the most people i spend my time with is family and like very few choice friends. and then if anybody gives any sort of bad look to anyone in my family, then i have to protect and attack.

and then the fox comes from quizilla. lol


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm a wolf because, i love canines and wolves are the apex canine predators. That and a lot of my personality traits matches to that of a wolfs


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

I compare myself to a fox because:
I am sneaky ( My history teacher can confrim that)
And I'm crazy like one!


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 27, 2010)

My fursona came up to me and hit me in the head with baseball bat o.o


----------



## Riptor (Apr 27, 2010)

Damn it I just answered this question 2 minutes ago in another thread. Seriously, this kind of question needs to be stickied or something so these topics don't keep coming up.

OK, fine, let me say it again, slightly differently this time.

I wanted a really badass species, and foxes, wolves, cats and such wouldn't do. And really, you can't get more badass than a raptor. Also, I'm doing this shit Jurassic Park style. After all, we're furries, who gives a damn about biological accuracy?


----------

